# Outdoors > Fishing >  Snapper rig and advice for Kenepuru area

## R93

I have been many times up this way and caught a few snaps but none larger than 4-5 lbs.
 I was taught to use pillys with hook thru the head, another thru the tail. Half hitch the line around the tail with a bit of trace up to a swivel and above that a free running sinker.

I am keen to hear if some other rigs and bait are any better, including hook and sinker size.
Also what depth should I target for some larger fish or is there just normally school fish in that area with the odd big one?
I will be based near Portage for a week so if there any decent spots you know, worth a look, I am all ears as well.  

Cheers

----------


## Toby

that rig sounds allright, I use something similar. Have you tried sanmar for bait? The rig I use is with that but I cut them in half since they are really long.

----------


## R93

> that rig sounds allright, I use something similar. Have you tried sanmar for bait? The rig I use is with that but I cut them in half since they are really long.


Whats sanmar?

----------


## Toby

Its a fish like pilchard kinda, I will try find a pic of it.

----------


## Toby

like a pilchard cross piper

Edit: The ones we use im sure have longer bills then that in the photo, could just be cause its been a while since I got out fishing

----------


## R93

See a few piper up there near dark but I wouldnt have a clue how to catch one. I hear they are good bait. Does sanmar last on the hook better?

----------


## Toby

I reckon it does but never really had to fish with it for it to get old and warm, use a small sprat hook on light line with scraps of bait for piper. or those 6 hook sabiki rigs/ sometimes I put bait on those too

----------


## R93

> like a pilchard cross piper
> 
> Edit: The ones we use im sure have longer bills then that in the photo, could just be cause its been a while since I got out fishing
> 
> Attachment 5251



Are they supplied in bait shops?

----------


## Toby

Dad sells them and we are in Wairoa haha so I would hope they sell them at bait shops.

----------


## Munsey

Dolls house bay is good fishing , centre of bay ,plenty of burley and piltcher with baby squid tube over it ,would be somewhere to start Dave .

----------


## mikee

When you planning on being there, will it be during a period when everyone else is working? If you have a boat and the mussel harvesters are working I can give you a few hints?
 My missus caught her first ever snapper there 3 years ago. Was 21lb

----------


## kiwijames

Sanmar, Saury all the same. Cunts of things if not fresh. Picked to death via schoolies typically, just like the sloppy frozen pilchards you also buy at the servo. Bait on, nibble nibble, hooks up (cause bait gone) re-bait. You know the routine. 
Piper on the other hand are easy to catch tough on the hook and are deadly if fresh.
When I say easy, easy if you have the right gear. I'd sit on a jetty the day before a big kingfish session (when i lived at the Mount, and it wasn't bought out by every retired farmer in the Waikato) with a really light trout spin rig and a quill float. Use a bit of tough bait on a real small (fly fishing 14-16) hook. Often the best piper bait is piper! Even frozen I reckon they are better than pilchard. Kingfish will fall over themselves for piper too. Live ones even more so. Sometime we could not get a hook up for all the fucking kingies scrapping over the bait! 
The more I write the more I miss fishing for real fish. Damn you Dave!

----------


## R93

> When you planning on being there, will it be during a period when everyone else is working? If you have a boat and the mussel harvesters are working I can give you a few hints?
>  My missus caught her first ever snapper there 3 years ago. Was 21lb


7-14 Jan. Have a boat for the trip.

----------


## R93

> Dolls house bay is good fishing , centre of bay ,plenty of burley and piltcher with baby squid tube over it ,would be somewhere to start Dave .



How do you rig that munsey?

----------


## R93

> Sanmar, Saury all the same. Cunts of things if not fresh. Picked to death via schoolies typically, just like the sloppy frozen pilchards you also buy at the servo. Bait on, nibble nibble, hooks up (cause bait gone) re-bait. You know the routine. 
> Piper on the other hand are easy to catch tough on the hook and are deadly if fresh.
> When I say easy, easy if you have the right gear. I'd sit on a jetty the day before a big kingfish session (when i lived at the Mount, and it wasn't bought out by every retired farmer in the Waikato) with a really light trout spin rig and a quill float. Use a bit of tough bait on a real small (fly fishing 14-16) hook. Often the best piper bait is piper! Even frozen I reckon they are better than pilchard. Kingfish will fall over themselves for piper too. Live ones even more so. Sometime we could not get a hook up for all the fucking kingies scrapping over the bait! 
> The more I write the more I miss fishing for real fish. Damn you Dave!




As I said I have no idea how to catch piper as they have small gobs. It would be great fun for my daughter to catch them so I will strip a few old flys I have and give it a go.
Are they active all day as I have only seen them at night or on dark?

----------


## kiwijames

> As I said I have no idea how to catch piper as they have small gobs. It would be great fun for my daughter to catch them so I will strip a few old flys I have and give it a go.
> Are they active all day as I have only seen them at night or on dark?


All day affair piper. The will be more cautious than mackerel/koheru herrings etc but will be sucked in by a nice small floating bait. bread burley will bring them in. I would sit all evening on the old jetty under the mount after work getting a few dozen piper if a trip was on the next day. They often had a curious parasite louse that would attach to their tongues. It would look hideous but did not stop them from there day to day life. Would be good fun for the kids too. I used to almost like it as much as the bigger stuff.

----------


## Toby

Catch many squid at the mount at night?

----------


## kiwijames

> Catch many squid at the mount at night?


Nah, never really got the hang of that, plus I knew a fair few commercial guys so fresh calamari was easy. No dirty ink either.

----------


## Toby

Did you ever score any decent trevally off the whafs or rocks around the mount or baby snapper?

----------


## Munsey

> How do you rig that munsey?


I was hoping you were'nt going to ask that one , to be completely honest I've not done it for quite a few years . Pretty sure hooked through middle of bait , running sinker as you have described in first post .

----------


## R93

> All day affair piper. The will be more cautious than mackerel/koheru herrings etc but will be sucked in by a nice small floating bait. bread burley will bring them in. I would sit all evening on the old jetty under the mount after work getting a few dozen piper if a trip was on the next day. They often had a curious parasite louse that would attach to their tongues. It would look hideous but did not stop them from there day to day life. Would be good fun for the kids too. I used to almost like it as much as the bigger stuff.



Cheer James I will give it a go. I dont remember them in any great numbers though but I am sure we can manage to find some.

----------


## kiwijames

> Did you ever score any decent trevally off the whafs or rocks around the mount or baby snapper?


I had a boat so did not really focus on fishing for keepers under the Mount. There definitely were some decent Trevs around, as were rat kings. Baby snapper were well off the menu as we knew where their old man normally hung out. Fucking big bronzies at the right time of year as well as a few Orca to put the shits up you if you were going for a dive in the harbor.

----------


## kiwijames

> Cheer James I will give it a go. I dont remember them in any great numbers though but I am sure we can manage to find some.


Hopefully the SI ones are as common as they were up north. Head and fin em, scale then roll a milk bottle over em and chuck em straight in the pan with a bit of butter. Really good eating.

----------


## R93

> Hopefully the SI ones are as common as they were up north. Head and fin em, scale then roll a milk bottle over em and chuck em straight in the pan with a bit of butter. Really good eating.



True? If my usual luck with fishing continues I might have to eat some :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

If they weren't so fiddly Id rate them one of the best eating fish you have never eaten. Flying fish sammies too. Nom nom

----------


## Neckshot

My 7.5 cents if you wana crank some soft baits at all on your fishing trip ,5 to 6 inch shads......find a bombie an hr before high tide ancher 30 to 40 mtrs of it burly it give it ten to twenty minutes then start casting down the trail try to get right to the bombie and let it sink as low as you can get it with out snagging in the rock's....work the bait back any way you like then boom! hoook up.If you cant find a bombie find some nice wash of a steep rock face do the same, or if your told were there is good structure at spot x do it there. or you can just get stinky bait all over your hands! and your kids will love flicking soft baits aswell.hope you have a good time any way you fish.

----------


## R93

> My 7.5 cents if you wana crank some soft baits at all on your fishing trip ,5 to 6 inch shads......find a bombie an hr before high tide ancher 30 to 40 mtrs of it burly it give it ten to twenty minutes then start casting down the trail try to get right to the bombie and let it sink as low as you can get it with out snagging in the rock's....work the bait back any way you like then boom! hoook up.If you cant find a bombie find some nice wash of a steep rock face do the same, or if your told were there is good structure at spot x do it there. or you can just get stinky bait all over your hands! and your kids will love flicking soft baits aswell.hope you have a good time any way you fish.


Whats a bombie and a shad?

----------


## Chris

If you want piper for bait they shit easy to catch on a string of Sabiki fly's  ,just add a little bit of bait to each.Pull them in 2 or 3 at a time. I cut them in half get 2 good size baits out of them ,bigger ones 3 baits.But for the bigger snapper Herring probably a better bait ,steak those into good size baits .Big snapper won't give small baits a second look.Piper I find better bait for Blue backs (big Kahawai) 
Normally I only use fresh Bonito ,rig similar to your 2 hook set up. I have a Wide gape hook snelled as a main hook with a straight shank slider & a green lumo bead down on top of that. Both 5/0 minimum on 80lb supple trace 1 -1.2m & running sinker .I'm catching fish up to 8lb with that rig regular ,surf casting.Stick rod in holder & back the drag off ,they hook them selves with that rig.Kick back have a beer n wait for the rod to load up.Few wraps of cotton round any soft bait with make the fish work a little harder to pinch it. 
My 2 cents hope its of use R93 .Piper (Garfish) a very good eating.

----------


## veitnamcam

While I have to say most pre rigged gear lures etc is designed to catch fishermen not fish I AM a sucker for flasher rigs.
Always catch more than Dad if im running one and he is not.
Use berly, Salmon ones are awesome but dont last long,pilli ones good too.
Plain old ledger rig for us 2 hooks(flashers) sinker on bottom. Will also run a strayline out the back with a decent sized hook and big chunk of Kawai or barracuda.
Kawai and cuda are excellent bait.
Pillies are great to but you only get one bite per bait(which is fine if they are big and hungry).
We usually fish the edge of a structure where rock meets sand. You may have to fish the sand to get away from the cod Dave? Pay to check up on the cod regs.
Burly burly burly.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

Im gonna have  a fish with you one day chris I like the  way you go about it.

----------


## Neckshot

Yes burly burly burly people underestermate it sometimes.Ill go out with mates and if they wanna soak baits ill volenteer to cut bait and while im doing it ill chuck a shitty peice over the side regulary while they fish and i tell them to stray line down the burly line and whalla they start pulling in snapper all the time.

----------


## Neckshot

Ill gladly send you down one of my soft bait rigs if you want to give one a whirl.

----------


## R93

That would be good Jas. Ya still havent told me what a shad and a bombie is? I assume a bombie is a boil up?
I am hopeless whenit comesto fishing.

Baldbob reckons hes taking me salmon fishing. He will soon get sick of Basil Fawlty trying to catch a fish.

----------


## kiwijames

Shad is a small (Americas) baitfish.
Bombie is a rock/knob on the bottom that will attract fish. Should show on a sounder.

----------


## R93

> Shad is a small (Americas) baitfish.
> Bombie is a rock/knob on the bottom that will attract fish. Should show on a sounder.


Basil thanks you sir! I feel like a bombie on the surface :Grin:

----------


## Chris

> Im gonna have  a fish with you one day chris I like the  way you go about it.


Your welcome too Mr Neckshot ,just give it a month or so to let the sea lettuce bugger off . 
Water not warmed up much & fishing a bit slow still.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wish we were in a boat.
First fish with her rod

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Now that is cute VC.  Hooked up and happy!

----------


## veitnamcam

She is out catching the boy 2 to 1 !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Dads effort yesterday


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

I imangined i did :ORLY: thanks KJ

----------


## Rushy

> Dads effort yesterday
> Attachment 5257
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nice eaters.

----------


## Neckshot

Snapper and TUI in separable!!!!!

----------


## R93

> Snapper and TUI in separable!!!!!



Well ya better get used to Speights, Monteiths and whiskey, coz ya aint bringing any of that friggin septic tank residue into our house. I dont think they even sell it here on the coast?
If they do it will be sold by 2 blokes in a civil union. :Sick:

----------


## Chris

They have Lion Red on tap in Hoki !!! Only  civilized place on the coast.

----------


## R93

> They have Lion Red on tap in Hoki !!! Only  civilized place on the coast.




It is also served at a bar run by rump rustlers. That place should have closed years ago.

----------


## Neckshot

Rhineck two?

----------


## sneeze

> While I have to say most pre rigged gear lures etc is designed to catch fishermen not fish I AM a sucker for flasher rigs.
> Always catch more than Dad if im running one and he is not.
> Use berly, Salmon ones are awesome but dont last long,pilli ones good too.
> Plain old ledger rig for us 2 hooks(flashers) sinker on bottom. Will also run a strayline out the back with a decent sized hook and big chunk of Kawai or barracuda.
> Kawai and cuda are excellent bait.
> Pillies are great to but you only get one bite per bait(which is fine if they are big and hungry).
> We usually fish the edge of a structure where rock meets sand. You may have to fish the sand to get away from the cod Dave? Pay to check up on the cod regs.
> Burly burly burly.


What he said, word for word except ther are no cod in the kenepuru( well the odd red cod) just spotties, thousands of spotties.
The dolls house is a name newbies have given to the old  Humphries place. Iv got a soft bait rig you can borrow if you want.

----------


## R93

Here is a die hard Red, Tui and Reineck drinker. Seems to favor drinking it out of a pole :Grin:

----------


## R93

> What he said, word for word except ther are no cod in the kenepuru( well the odd red cod) just spotties, thousands of spotties.
> The dolls house is a name newbies have given to the old  Humphries place. Iv got a soft bait rig you can borrow if you want.


Whats the Humphries place sneeze?
Neckshot is sending me one down to try. Do they work alright in the sounds?

----------


## sneeze

Il show you when you get here, soft baits work anywhere.

----------


## R93

> Il show you when you get here, soft baits work anywhere.


Cheers, that would be great. Probably wouldnt be a good idea to have a hook in my one until I manage to get it near the water :Grin:

----------


## Chris

> Here is a die hard Red, Tui and Reineck drinker. Seems to favor drinking it out of a pole
> 
> Attachment 5258


Is that 1 of your mates R93?

----------


## R93

> Is that 1 of your mates R93?


He was, until I seen this photo, and found out where my shorts and wings went Chris :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## snap & flap

piper will come up the burley trail at any time of the day them or paddle craps with there lid off are the best for their and they can come on the bit at any time last time i was up that way 2 weeks ago i got 3 between 16 and 22lb at 2pm 10 min after setting up for a afternoon evning fish stay up near portage in any of the bays good luck and let us no how you get on

----------


## R93

> piper will come up the burley trail at any time of the day them or paddle craps with there lid off are the best for their and they can come on the bit at any time last time i was up that way 2 weeks ago i got 3 between 16 and 22lb at 2pm 10 min after setting up for a afternoon evning fish stay up near portage in any of the bays good luck and let us no how you get on



Cheers S & F. Paddle crab for snapper bait ya reckon? Or did I read that wrong? I will be trying my luck at all times, otherwise my kids will pester the shit out of me. If they have a line in the water they are happy.

----------


## snap & flap

yip they are the go the bigger the better i put my net out just to get a bucket full

----------


## R93

So ya can catch them up there? Would a baited opera trap work good enough?

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=sneeze;66206]What he said, word for word except ther are no blue cod in the kenepuru( well the odd red cod) just spotties, thousands of spotties.[/QUOTE

Try the north side of the entrance about 300 yards into the sound about where the large clay looking boldery looking stones on the shore are...you maybe supprised.

----------


## Smiddy

why go all the way up there when you can catch these off the local beach????

----------


## veitnamcam

Sick of the rain?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> why go all the way up there when you can catch these off the local beach????


?????????  Hoki or further south?

I do tons of surfcasting at home and around the coast Aaron and I have never caught a snapper. My old man grew up on the coast and reckoned thats all they used to get.

Jammy bastard, or are ya yankin my chain?

Goin to the sounds coz I love the place. Even tho I am a crappy fisherman I still have a better chance of a snap up there :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Sick of the rain?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Wash your mouth out Cam!!! Best place on earth and ya know it? Rain and sandflies keeps all the wannabe's from crowding the place :Wink:

----------


## Smiddy

Lol straight off the beach at the mudflats a whole 5mins outa town.
Im heading to sounds on new years eve also but not manny snapper in my sound but a few scollies

----------


## R93

> Lol straight off the beach at the mudflats a whole 5mins outa town.
> Im heading to sounds on new years eve also but not manny snapper in my sound but a few scollies


My dive gear got trashed recently so I will do ya a swap? I friggin love scollies. Local poaching spots for a feed of scollies?

----------


## Smiddy

> My dive gear got trashed recently so I will do ya a swap? I friggin love scollies. Local poaching spots for a feed of scollies?


done deal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Had a couple outings since we been here.
No snaps just a few kawhia the kids caught. Dad is useless apparently!
Very windy for the last couple days.
Hoping to head out and meet up with Sneeze tomorrow sometime.
Hopefully we get into some Snaps soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Neckshot

Have ya given the rig a crank up yet? you know if you cant get the youngin's onto a tiger shark your a fishermans's pimple to your kids!!!! just ask mine i got one kahawai weeknd just gone i got the kids to help but they said a shark with ten thousand million teeth would have been cooler! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

No, not yet mate. Farkin windy.
Kids have caught a few things from shore.
I even managed too catch a couple piper for bait.
Hopefully gunna catch up with sneeze tomorrow and get onto a few snaps.
I had a yarn with a bloke that tied up to one of sneeze's mussel farms today out of the wind and caught a couple panny's
Improving wind wise tomorrow.
Forgot too send up your PDA mate!
I will send it when we get home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Neckshot

Nah sweet when ever aye,piper are fricken kingi candy, thts awsome getting onto fishing on the mussel farm's have fun aye.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep the wind is a prick alright

----------


## R93

> Yep the wind is a prick alright


Make it stop Cam!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## sneeze

Its gettin worse.  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

Piper are certainly great bait.... I also use long strips of mullet with two hooks and the last 3rd of the bait left to float (no hook that low) and split the last 3rd length ways so it moves more in the current.... even kingies love this, stray lined back in to foul. 

 Fresh Kahawai skinned did me well on Sunday as well with a good hookup rate, no need to scale the fish when skinned and while its fresh it stays on the hook well and no stubborn skin to remove  :Wink:

----------


## R93

Dumb question time leathel.
Are your hooks opposing with one free running or are they around the same way?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

I snell the hooks together facing the same way, 5-6/0 is the size I use depending on how thick the mullet or Kahawai strip is.. Hook the bottom hook in first... In the Manukau I get a fair few Stingrays with it as well

 I use the same rig for pillies with the top hook in the head ...3/4 or whole pillies

Fishdehook.com - Home page - Fishermans Mate Fish Hook Removal Tool

I have a shorter version of that hook tool and its brilliant for removing gut hooked rays...even use it for lip hooked ones as you dont need to bring it in the boat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Cheers D I will give that a go. Kids caught some small kawhia.
I need all the help I can get and haven't even had the boat on the plain yet.....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

if fishing is slow and you are getting baits raided 3/0 re-curve flashers are great for the kids... even got some pretty decent snaps etc on those and you can rod holder catch fish with them easy enough...will catch smaller fish though and you want get much time to fish if you are removing hooks...bring in more bait fish too  :Wink: 

I usually have a re-curve 4-6/0 flasher in the rod holder and a stray line on the go at once...unless it really slow like last week when I had 4 flasher rigs out and one stray line....and I was the only one on the boat. I got a couple of rays to the boat without a tangle...might have been fun if a kingi hooked up  :Psmiley:  
 So much current in the Manukau the Kahawai often don't tangle up too much.

 If you have a rocket launcher and you get a small kahawai or mackril in chuck a hook up thru the nose and chop the top of its tail fin off (to keep it up top) flick it out with little drag and put the rod in the launcher out of the way ...might pick up something big...if its not too deep a big snap might even pop up for a munch. Kingi's down there isn't there  :Grin:

----------


## R93

I have it on good authority there is kingis.
I have some of those flasher rigs. Do you bait them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

> I have it on good authority there is kingis.
> I have some of those flasher rigs. Do you bait them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.



yup.. I use pilies, if they are big pillies I cut them in half length ways then in about 20mm lengths and run the hook though once, small baits are best, bait goes further and hookup seams better, Don't strike the fish to hard with re-curve hooks, lift wind then lift again, Re-curve the the hook needs to roll in to the corner of the mouth so give it time...put the weight on when you feel more than the initial bite keep the tension on.... if you get a bad hook up rate put it in the holder with 1kg of drag approx and your hookup rate may improve as they hook them selves as they swim away  :Psmiley: 

Octopus hook work better if you feel the need to strike every bite  :Wink:

----------


## R93

Cheer D if I don't get any fish I can blame you Ha Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## mikee

Just been to Havelock Marina for work. I can safely say that although the weather in Nelson is Pooo's today its nothing compared to Havelock this morning. If you are fishing in it R93 then I take my hat off to ya. Good Keen Man would be a gross under statement

----------


## R93

> Just been to Havelock Marina for work. I can safely say that although the weather in Nelson is Pooo's today its nothing compared to Havelock this morning. If you are fishing in it R93 then I take my hat off to ya. Good Keen Man would be a gross under statement


No I am not Mike.
Hoping it improves soon!!! As I am typing this the wind has dropped a bit.
I am dumb enough too if I didn't have kids too take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

well you should be in for a couple of days of less wind before the next front hits down there...... 


as long as the front stays down there until after the weekend ... I want out off the west coast for some proper fishing...been far to long for me being out there...... and now I have another 20kph to play with from the bigger outboard if conditions are right it will mean even more fishing time  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Ha Ha hope your right!
Hope you fare better than we have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

Port Nelson, Nelson, New Zealand - Boating forecast, conditions and marine weather information.

New Zealand Weather Forecasts

looks OK for the top end at least to Sat mid day... Your at the top ATM aren't you?

Swell looks good on swell map as well  :Grin: 

That front will hit further south harder and with any luck it may blow out sooner than forecast  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Shes pretty calm and sun shining here now Dave so Id say get the troops ready and be where you want to be before change of light in the morning :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Shes pretty calm and sun shining here now Dave so Id say get the troops ready and be where you want to be before change of light in the morning


Yep just coming right now. Will be itchin by mornin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## leathel

Did you get out for a fish?

I didn't get out through the bar.... left the GPS at home and broke the transducer mount when I hooked another anchor...had to motor around to lift it....and the anchor I hooked had a heap of rope (some dick busted of with near 50mtrs out) and some ended up around the prop.... and hooked the transducer at the same time... still works but I have a mount to repair... Not keen to cross without both, bugger.

----------


## R93

We caught a few panny's from shore. Nothing flash but better than pulling my pud.
A lot of rays around and they trash a bit of gear.
Back on the coast now. Sick of fishing, time too do some hunting.
While feeling sorry for myself up there I got a pxt from a cobber in Haast with a 6.7kg snap he caught around New Plymouth just to rub it in.
So while I didn't have the mechanical problems you had D I made up for it with incompetence Ha Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## mikee

If it makes ya feel any better we did 110nm looking for Tuna all around Tasman Bay on Sat for 5 Barries and 1 rat king. Left Nelson 0400 Right up to top  Western Edge Durville then Straight across to Able Tasman and Back to Nelson and various places in between. Long day for Nought :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## leathel

Last weekend I got my limit but then hooked this anchor with mine...



this weekend we had larger tides and the swirl made it hard to sit where we wanted, my son was getting cold and hungry before the tide was right we just got a kahawai, was starting to loose baits but I pulled the pin to keep Michael happy.... then spent the next 30 min + getting the anchor up

Caught another anchor again (as mentioned earlier)



bigger and more rope



so I have plenty of spares now... Just wish those that lost there anchors new how to pull them when stuck and there is no way there should have been that much rope down there, You want the rope as short as possible before try to motor it out....

I don't know if I want to anchor there again....

----------


## R93

> If it makes ya feel any better we did 110nm looking for Tuna all around Tasman Bay on Sat for 5 Barries and 1 rat king. Left Nelson 0400 Right up to top  Western Edge Durville then Straight across to Able Tasman and Back to Nelson and various places in between. Long day for Nought


Done plenty of tuna with a mate in Haast. Somedays it seemed everyone else was nailing them and we couldn't catch a cold.
It would be safe to say Mike that I wouldn't stand up to your ankles as a fisherman but I love getting out there with the kids.
They haven't stopped talking about the fish they caught to anyone that will listen.

D you will have to start selling them anchors..... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## mikee

I would much rather take kids fishing and make sure they enjoy themselves, than fish myself. 
We don't have any nor planning too (I'm too old to be a dad now) so I have to make do with Nephews, Nieces, neighbours kids etc
Lot of kids today never get the chances we did to get outdoors and so I like to do my bit and pay it forward.

----------


## R93

My boy getting his first snap was worth the trip tbh.
He will be unbearable when he tips over a deer Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## veitnamcam

That sounds like a shitload of fuel Mikee !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> That sounds like a shitload of fuel Mikee !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nah not too bad, Only about 110-120l, Best economy at cruise is 1.6km to litre. I suppose it seams a lot but I like to fish and oars don't appeal to me!!! Split between the 3 of us was not too painful.
 Not my boat this time, I would have used more cause 4 smokes are lots less thirsty at trolling speeds than my old school 2 smoke.  We both have the same fuel economy at 30mph cruise but not at 7 knots trolling where my boat/motor uses about twice the fuel 
Just waiting for water to clear along BBank now then watch out kingi's

----------


## Neckshot

What did he catch it on

----------


## stingray

> If it makes ya feel any better we did 110nm looking for Tuna all around Tasman Bay on Sat for 5 Barries and 1 rat king. Left Nelson 0400 Right up to top  Western Edge Durville then Straight across to Able Tasman and Back to Nelson and various places in between. Long day for Nought


bloody hell thats a huge day.. how close in was the blue water?

----------


## veitnamcam

Gonna be a while before its close in again with this downpour we are having

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

